# Vent Fan In Bathroom Of 210 Rs



## Jimbobboy (Sep 18, 2012)

We have a 2013 210RS and the little vent fan in the bathroom is not working. If you "kick start it", it will work, but seems slower and like it is struggling. We use it pretty much 24/7 when camping to keep some air flow. I keep the screen clean in both the vent and max air cover. Anyone else have this issue? Warranty should cover it, but trip to dealer may not be worth it. We have a Fantastic fan in the other vent, and thinking about putting one in the bath too, especially if these little fans do not hold up.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

They seem to be pretty cheap little fans. Have you tried giving it a spray with CRC or WD-40?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

The stock motor in the fan eventually fails with extended use. I actually purchased a motor on ebay and replaced the stock motor. Just used the same fan blade. The new motor is much better than the old one and moves a ton more air. Repair only cost around ten bucks and took less than an hour. You might want to consider a similar repair rather than the expense of a Fantastic fan.

DAN


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

It is my 2 cents that the fan in the bath is not intended to circulate air throughout the whole trailer.







It's function is to remove moisture and odors from the bathroom after use.

FanTastic Vent is a whole RV ventilation fan. The Model 4000R is a whole home fan that is reversible. OK so it's $140.00 but it pays for itself in AC electric usage and changes air quality in the rig. No more stale air. fresh cool air outside brought inside, and the puny OEM fan can be sold on EBAY for $10.00.









Or you can have the Model 6600R/417 with reversible airflow switch (In or Out air flow), and Rain Sensor. The built in rain sensor closes the dome and turns off the fan blade when the sensor becomes wet; the dome reopens when the sensor dries. It's thermostat controlled and has a remote for the ultra-lazy. ( Sounds like my kind of fan.







) I found one online for $245.00 with shipping.

Actually, I'm saving my pennies for the 6600R/417. The vent in the main area of the 210R, like yours, is at the peak of the TT. I stand on my tip-toes to open and close it. I'm height challenged and so is the DW. Rain sensor and remote, dang.... that's for me.









DISCLAIMER: I AM NOT AFFILIATED WITH NOR DO I RECEIVE PAYMENT FROM FAN TASTIC VENT INC. I JUST COMMENT ON RANDOM POSTS


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Like Dan mentioned, it's really easy and cheap to replace those little fans. For several years, we frequently left the bathroom fan running to help circulate air especially when it was cold out as it would help reduce condensation. It's small, but it does help. The bath fan and our MaxxFan sometimes fight with each other if they're both running at the same time, so we now usually just run the bigger fan.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I agree, I do not use the bathroom vent fan to move air in the trailer. We only use it to vent the bathroom.

That being said, the factory stock fan is a piece of junk and barely moves any air at all. You can get a replacement motor on line for minimal money that you can use to replace the crap stock motor. The replacement motor will move a significant amount of air, plenty for the small space in the bathroom. There is no need to go to the trouble and expense to replace the bathroom fan with a High dollar fan. You can get some significant air circulation for $10 to $20.

DAN


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I installed a Heng's 90046 kit in the bathroom of our 21RS last year. It works really great. Since it is a retrofit kit for your existing roof vent fan, you don't have to remove the roof vent that is already there. Just pull out the interior shroud, disconnect the old fan and wires then install the new fan, connect the wires and replace the shroud. No messing with getting on the roof or roof sealing.

At Amazon


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I put that vortex fan in mine also. Great upgrade for the $$$. Think I paid less than $50 back then for it though. ---Mike


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

There are two models of Heng's Vortex fan retrofit kits. The 90043 is a single speed outward blowing only. It is around $50. The one I installed is a 90046 which has three speeds blowing out and two speeds blowing in. This one is usually around $100. Being used to a fantastic fan in the living area of the trailer, I decided to spend the extra money for the multiple speed/direction unit.

Heng's Vortex 90043 at Amazon

Heng's Vortex II 90046 at Amazon


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Up here the single speed fan runs at about $150 ...


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes ours is the single speed. All we really needed. Heeps of airflow for the bathroom. You will never have steamy glass from the shower or any odor probs with this fan. You can feel the air pulling very strong under the door when it's on. I paired it with a Maxx-airII ventcover and the flow is great even thoough Maxxair recomends the Fanmate at twice the price . ---Mike


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Let me put it this way. I have two sons, one of which is a teenager. You know what kind of junk kids like to eat. There are times when I want to change the air in the bathroom as soon as possible so the higher the fan speed I can get the better.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> There are times when I want to change the air in the bathroom as soon as possible so the higher the fan speed I can get the better.


Gonna start calling you "thefumigator".







or "theeliminator".


----------

